# Toned Arms and Flat Belly



## healthywitch (Jun 27, 2017)

I've been on a diet for almost 2 weeks now in hope of achieving a flat belly and slimmer arms. I've been doing some exercise that I saw on youtube yet I haven't notice any improvement at all. Is there any other ways to lose the fats on arms, shoulder and tummy?


----------



## squatster (Jun 27, 2017)

Could you post here what your following for diet and exercise?
That would help us try to help you.
I hate to ask this -  but are you a women or man?
That makes a huge difference also


----------



## psych (Jun 28, 2017)

You lose fat distal to proximal. Bodies designed to do that to keep internal organs safe. But people lose it at different rates and spots, but always distal to proximal.
My g/f lose fat on her legs and face first. Then her arms before her stomach...everyone is different


----------



## healthywitch (Jun 28, 2017)

squatster said:


> Could you post here what your following for diet and exercise?
> That would help us try to help you.
> I hate to ask this -  but are you a women or man?
> That makes a huge difference also



BTW, I am a woman. I am actually doing the 
    

7-min workout






 twice a day and do an hour or two jog. I also have some equipment at home like the tummy trimmer, Abs Rocket Twister and some dumbells.

As for my diet I only eat veggies and seafoods pair up with a glass of apple cider juice.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 28, 2017)

Are you currently taking any supplements? Sarms, AAS or "Diet Pills" use? Keeping count of calories, micro nutrients or know your body fat percentage, calories burned, bmi, etc?


----------



## healthywitch (Jun 30, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Are you currently taking any supplements? Sarms, AAS or "Diet Pills" use? Keeping count of calories, micro nutrients or know your body fat percentage, calories burned, bmi, etc?



I don't actually take any diet pill. 
This is actually my first time doing some exercise as I am a bit of tired of hearing other people calling me fat. BTW, how do I know the percentage of my body fat? Is it by using a weighing scale? I am actually 128pounds.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 30, 2017)

healthywitch said:


> I don't actually take any diet pill.
> This is actually my first time doing some exercise as I am a bit of tired of hearing other people calling me fat. BTW, how do I know the percentage of my body fat? Is it by using a weighing scale? I am actually 128pounds.



128lbs at what height? 

Can't think of any 128lbs female I have ever seen anywhere in the world that I have classified as "fat"


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 30, 2017)

Exactly... wtf.. lol.. hell no, i would bet you are skinny and hot &#55357;&#56845;

All playing around aside, 128lbs is not fat. To measure body fat you can use calipers to pinch areas, electrical impedance measuring or volume displacement. 

Any change in diet alone will have you loose weight, combine a basic exercising routine and being consistent will keep the positive gains.

I think you are looking for a quick easy fix.... for you simply change your macro counts and be more active. Switch to whole grain, focus on omega fatty 3 and 6 acids, drink more water, eat fish or chicken more than beef and plenty of vegetables, limit the fruits to preworkout and only have protien before bed no carbs. Eat dmaller meald throughout the day and aim to eat no more than about 1000-1400 calories while aiming to burn at least 700-1000 calories a day which is easy as riding a spin bike, playing raquetball, swimming or something like jiujitsu or boxing for at least an hour. Throw in some lightweight high rep weight training and focus on those glutes girl. You should be golden unless you are interested in competing. If you are just looking to improve your overall health and get toned with a flat belly (which i doubt you even look thick at all or have a little belly). 

Only thing in my mind is that maybe you are a mother and have the extra baby pouch left over .. if that is the case too, the abive woukd work. No need to get all crazy and scientific. Just keep it simple, eat better, be more active and watch the changes occure.


----------



## healthywitch (Jul 3, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Exactly... wtf.. lol.. hell no, i would bet you are skinny and hot ��
> 
> All playing around aside, 128lbs is not fat. To measure body fat you can use calipers to pinch areas, electrical impedance measuring or volume displacement.
> 
> ...



Thank you for all those tips, I'll keep this in mind. Now, I can say that I am motivated to lose some weight. Thank you, thank you, thank you! :action-smiley-044:


----------



## peter1122 (Sep 7, 2018)

Tummy fat isn't only an issue since it can look awful, infarct having loads of fat in the stomach region is firmly connected to ailments like compose 2 diabetes and coronary illness, midsection fat is typically evaluated by estimating the boundary around your midriff, this should effectively be possible at home with a straightforward measuring tape...


----------



## johan5 (Apr 26, 2019)

*use this method*

hold a weight in each hand and lie on an excercise mat with your arms extended directly above you with your knees bent and your feet flat,slowly curl your body up to lift your head,shoulders, and back off the ground


----------



## ASHOP (May 12, 2019)

healthywitch said:


> I've been on a diet for almost 2 weeks now in hope of achieving a flat belly and slimmer arms. I've been doing some exercise that I saw on youtube yet I haven't notice any improvement at all. Is there any other ways to lose the fats on arms, shoulder and tummy?



What type of diet are you on? Typically losing weight, slimming down, tighter abs comes down to diet and cardio.


----------



## danieltx (May 29, 2019)

This thread is from summer 2017. She's probably not logging in here or working out any more.


----------

